# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Bienalja e Austrisë 2006

## Fiori

Te dashur Miq dhe gazetare

Po ju dergoj disa pamje nga pergatitjet qe po behen per hapjen e Bienales se Austrise .
http://biennale-austria.egovtec.com/de/home_start.html

Ne kete aktivitet te rendesishem zyrtar per kulturen europiane eshte ngritur flamuri shqiptar dhe pjesemarresve i urohet mireseardhja ne shqip.

Edhe pse kostoja ishte jashtezakonisht shume e larte per mua ( qe duhet te perballoj me parate e mia nje aktivitet zyrtar per Shqiperine) jam i lumtur qe arrita te perfaqesoj vendin tim, veten time (por jo qeverine e vendit tim qe e injoroi kete aktivitet) ne kete aktivitet te rendesishem.

Se shpejti do dergoj edhe disa foto te tjera. 
Nese dikush nga gazetaret nuk do te jete i interesuarper te marre mesazhe te azhornuara nga bienalja e Austrise mund te me kthej pergjigje po ne kete adrese.

Pershendetje nga Bienalja e Austrise
Shpend Bengu

----------


## Fiori

Shpend, të falenderoj për informacionin dhe fotot. Suksese ty dhe artistëve të tjerë Shqiptarë!

Më poshtë po vendos disa nga fotot që kishe dërguar...


*Ndërtesa e Bienales*

----------


## Fiori

1. Flamuri Shqiptar para ndërtesës së Bienales
2. Posteri i madh në Hyrje

----------


## Fiori

1. Artistët gjatë punës
2. Diskutim midis artistëve

----------


## Fiori

Pak me shume informacion mbi kete aktivitet mund ta gjeni dhe ketu.

----------


## Fiori

1. Dita e hapjes se Bienales
2. Nje gazetare duke kerkuar per informacion
3. Hyrja e Bienales, dita e hapjes

----------


## Fiori

1. Hapja e Bienales
2. Ceremonia e hapjes
3. Vazhdimi i ceremonise

----------


## Fiori

*Punimet e Shpendit*

----------


## Fiori

1. Tran Trong dhe krijimi i tij
2. Krijimi i Reginald Njemanze
3. Carol Feuerman dhe krijimi i saj

----------


## Fiori

1. Jackie Sleper
2. Harry Jeschofnig
3. Gerad F. Pilarz

----------


## Fiori

1. Artistët
2. Beate Schroedl Baurmaister
3. Erwin C. Klinzer

----------


## Fiori

Realizimi artistik Michael Jeschofnig

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Te dashur miq te forumit.
 Ju njofoj qe ne kete bienale nderkombetare mora cmimin e pare per pikturen.

----------


## kacaku basket

Urime Shpend.

Me behet qefi pamase qe nje artist i joni edhe pse vetem pa perkrahje arrin te konkuroje ne konkurse te tilla dhe te shpallet Vendi i Pare.

Suksese te me tejshme.

Klodi

----------


## Fiori

Wow!

Urime! Urime! Urime!

Përshëndetje Shpend : )

----------


## Fiori

_Patrioti dhe atdheu folklorist_

Në 10 shtator, në Klagenfurt të Austrisë, Shpend Bengu mori të parin çmim që një artist shqiptar i arteve tona vizive ka marrë ndonjëherë. Shumë nuk e njohin Bengun, as si kanë ecur këto vite artet. Në artet ku gëlojnë mediume shumë dhe talent pak, ku shiten për art sendet e konsumit dhe për ide ëndrrat e mëngjesit; ku nacionaliteti për vende të vegjël si Shqipëria ose damkos përfare veprën e artit ose hiqet prej andej me lehtësinë e njeriut që stis për të qenë pjesë e botës, asaj globale, asaj të modës; ku të ekspozosh jashtë është edhe çështje tarafesh, nepotësh, si dje kur shteti prodhonte artistë brenda vijës politike e ua trodhi frymëzimin për frikë, vlerën për mediokritet, cilësinë për sasi; kur si dje kemi po aq zejtarë të fjalës në mos më shumë, po aq piktorë në mos më shumë, po aq duartrokitës në mos më shumë; kur për drejtor galerie vihet një poet, për ministër kulture një zjarrfryrës i tribalizmit në art geg e art tosk, po aq sa dekretues gradash folklorike i madhi, më i madhi, i pari, më i pari i çetës së profetëve që nga Bogdani, dhe për kryeministër njeriun që për kujtesë të krimeve të komunizmit dhe ish- të përndjekurve politikë (cilët dhe sa janë vallë këta që u dergjën burgjeve për ide politike dhe art modern!) do të ngrejë një vepër arti tek 15-katëshi, pra përballë monumentit të Heroit Kombëtar. Kjo ka ndodhur dhe ndodh në Shqipëri: arti si fletërrufe politike dhe artisti si debatikas që rend në mes të ditës të ngjisë letra me zamkë sa më lart shtyllës. 
Arti është politikë për një vend atëherë kur nuk ka nevojë për politikën në këto kuptime fletërrufesh dhe të propagandës për imazh. Atëherë është art i mirë, kur është i vetmuar. Atëherë një artist është patriot sepse e demonstron dashurinë dhe respetin për atdheun në faktet dhe jo në fjalët. Në Shqipëri ku ka turmë ka artistë, ku ka kafene me tym e raki shumë ka artistë, artistë me fjalë dhe asnjë gramë vepër. Hapësira dhe koha, dy më të çmuarët gurë të artit, janë rrudhur e ashpërsuar sa do ndizen një ditë si ashkla për ta ndjegur kashtën e këtij përfytyrimi folklorik për popullin shkrimtar, popullin artist, i mbushur me dekorata për Mjeshtër të Mëdhenj të Punës që dhanë e japin ditë ditë më ditë presidentët e kësaj Republike. Ky do të mbetet atdheu folklorik për aq sa njerëzit që sua ka marrë akoma ferra uratën do të jenë minorancë, një etni brenda dheut të lashtë ku energjitë shpenzohen për demagogji dhe pak për punë të pastër mendjeje. 
Shpend Bengu, një maniak i prerë i linjës mbi fletë dhe bojës mbi kanavacë, i përket këtij sekti. Bengu ka të drejtë të jetë vetëm, të ishte vetëm edhe kur mori trofeun e piktorit më të mirë ndër ata artistë nga bota në Bienalen e Austrisë. U ndjeva i emocionuar kur pashë flamurin shqiptar bashkë me gjithë flamujt e shteteve të tjerë të botës. I falenderova për këtë. Ata që nuk e njohin këtë artist dhe lexojnë vetëm këto fjalë të tijat, mund ta marrin për ndonjë nga ata shumë patriotët që su ka dalë akoma inati nga shkrimet e udhëtarëve të huaj për Shqipërinë moderne. Ndërsa ata që merakosen për imazhin e atdheut në botë do kishin prishur buzët po ta dinin se Shpend Bengu iku si një xhepshpuar, me tablo në krahë, për të përfaqësuar me emrin e tij, artin kontemporan shqiptar. Në të vërtetë e dinin dhe thanë: e çart është ky, kërkon dhe para!
Nëse zyrtarët shqiptarë të ftuar nga një organizëm si Bienalja e Austrisë do ishin dukur gjëkundi ditën kur Bengu ngriti një trofe në duar për artin këtu të përçmuar e të nënvleftësuar, fjalët e patriotit do ti kishin hije burokratit dhe jo këtij artisti që përballoi një përfaqësim i vetëm, si aventurier, me derë mbyllur nga çdo strukturë jona që bën politikë dhe politikë kulturore. 
Nuk është e vështirë për ta gjetur ku rri zgjuar patrioti.


_Marrë nga Shekulli_

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Te dashur miq te forumit.
Urimet tuaja jane perkrahja me e madhe per mua.
Ju faleminderit Juve, Austrise, presidences se Bienales dhe  zoterinjve Harry e Michael Jeschofnig si dhe ambasades austriake ne Tirane.

----------


## Henri

Or po paske qene i tmerrshem ti, cmime per pikture, cmime per filma - c'do na besh vitin tjeter? - Se shaka bej, urime dhe me shume urime, me behet vertet qejfi!


H,

(m'i bej dhe ca te fala atij "mikut te perbashket", nese te bie rruga andej kuptohet  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## D&G Feminine

Urime!

Me cilin punim e fitove cmimin   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Çmimi u dha per te dyja punimet

----------

